
Why has Italy been spared mass terror attacks in recent years? - jaboutboul
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/jun/23/why-has-italy-been-spared-mass-terror-attacks-in-recent-years
======
jaboutboul
Based on the law enforcement comments, doesn't seem like encryption plays much
of a factor. Its just good old fashioned police work.

~~~
smt88
The article doesn't really tell us whether encryption is a factor. The
suspects may not be using encryption, or the encryption used might be secretly
circumvented by Italian authorities, right?

